# Green with Envie



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Just some light hearted John Deere L bashing here... no offense meant to anyone who owns one.. I know of 4 people who do and they all love theirs..


We got a real good storm last night.. upwards of 18" of heavy snow...
after about 6" i decided to go out and make a pass in the driveway... I usually wait to see if my neighbor is out doing his so i dont seem to anxious... But of course.. i am anxious.. as i still enjoy throwing snow... its till in the fun stages to me... 


anyway we are doing our respective driveways and we stop to chat in the street... I never really got an up close look at the L (130) snow thrower setup.. and i always get jabbed by my G/f saying 'nothing runs like a deere' 

so i check out his unit.. its ok.. really the thrower is 42" but only looked about 10-12" high.. seems a little short for some of the heavy and Deep snow we get sometimes.. and it was just sort of flimsy..

Anyway my neighbor says. 'How does yours start in the cold?' he's complained before about the hard time he has getting his L to start up.. He said he spoke to JD and the reason was his stock battery has ony 180 amp (i think its amps) of cold starting power.. labeled on top of his battery.. 

He says the JD Dealer said he should have at least 260 amps.. so he asks me what mine is.. being a mechano-feeb.. i tell him.. 'Huh, no F-in Idea' 

He says can i check.. I say sure but let me lower the thrower.. so i push in on the hydraulic lever and lower the thrower.. he goes.. "Wow thats hydraulic, Nice" I looked over at his and he has 2 levers on the sides of his tractor.. one for the lift and the other for the manual chute crank... I did not bother to brag to him my chute crank is electric..its not a big deal.. but the hydraulic lift is great feature, especially with the thrower... 


anyway.. he pops my hood and yells 'Jesus you have 500 Amps oif cold starting power in this? Wow!!' of course to me, this means nothing.. but he was saying.. no wonder yours starts so well and i have such a hard time starting this.. he complains 'i even had to jump it to get it going today' 


to make matters worse.. He could not restart his tractor.. So i rode up to the house to get jumper cables... just hoping my G/F was looking so i could say.. 'see how well my simplicity did jumping that deere' 

She did not see.. but i still enjoyed it.. when i got back with the cables he was still saying '500 amps, im gonna get a battery like that' 

after a few minutes, we got it running and off we went..

this morning we got another 12 inches of heavy snow.. I go out and theres my buddy.. shovelling his driveway... He was sputtering.. 'damned belt popped off as soon as i started..' 

so being a good neighbor I did his driveway.. and of course did not say anything.. but man.. i just know he was green with 
envie...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

HA HA HA...That's a funny story SJ....Sounds like you were very diplomatic about it:lmao:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

You are a good neighbor for doing his drive. I hope you didn't let him see you smiling too much


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

really, he's the good neighbor.. ive bugged him multiple times with goofy stuff and he's always been there to help me out.. plus they are wicked quiet, you barely ever see their kids and he is about as good a neighbor as i could ask for.. 

it made me feel good about my tractor.. this time it was running great.. no throttle or choke problems this storm...


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *Just some light hearted John Deere L bashing here... no offense meant to anyone who owns one.. I know of 4 people who do and they all love theirs..
> 
> 
> ...


KUTE TAIL


----------

